# مكتبة عظات البابا شنوده الثالث



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2009)

باذن الرب يسوع سيتم تجميع جميع العظات الموجوده فى الموضوع السابق​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19338​ 
*هنا لتسهيل عملية التحميل*


*ونبدء اليوم ويسوع هو المعين*​ 

العنوان : الحفظ الإلهي الذي يحيط بالنفس
بتاريخ : 18 / 01 / 1980 ​ 

العنوان : ليــــأتي ملكـــوتك
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1980​ 

العنوان : ناظرين إلى ما لايرى
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1980​ 


العنوان : جلســـة مع الآب
بتاريخ : 29 / 02 / 1980​ 


العنوان : الحـــروب الروحيـــة
بتاريخ : 07 / 03 / 1980​ 


العنوان : لا شئ إلى جوار الله
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : الله يعمل وبعمل في هدوء
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1980​ 


العنوان : أنتظر الرب، لنفرح بالرب
بتاريخ : 02 / 05 /1980​ 

العنوان : فـلـنـفــرح بالـــرب
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1980​ 


العنوان : شاكرين على كل حال
بتاريخ : 11 / 05 / 1980​ 



العنوان : الله القــــــوي
بتاريخ : 23 / 05 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : قدسية الصوم و روحانيته
بتاريخ : 30 / 05 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : الرجوع إلي الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 06 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : صــانعــوا الخيـــر
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : أنا لحبيبي و حبيبي لي
بتاريخ : 19 / 09 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : خرج و هو لا يعلم
بتاريخ : 26 / 09 / 1980​ 

العنوان : الإيمان و غير الإيمان
بتاريخ : 03 / 10 / 1980 ​ 



العنوان : البعد عن مصادر الأخطاء
بتاريخ : 10 / 10 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : الشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 10 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : لــــه الكــــل
بتاريخ : 24 / 10 / 1980 ​ 



العنوان : شجعوا صغار النفوس
بتاريخ : 31 / 10 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : الأسرة المسيحية
بتاريخ : 10 / 11 / 1980 ​ 



العنوان : دون أن نطـــلـــب
بتاريخ : 14 / 11 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : لكي يهيئ للـــرب
بتاريخ : 21 / 11 / 1980 ​ 

العنوان : باركـــت طـبـيـعـتـي
بتاريخ : 28 / 11 / 1980 ​ 

العنوان : أعظم مواليد النساء
بتاريخ : 05 / 12 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : ليكـــن لى كقـــولك
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : سقوط و قيام كثيرين
بتاريخ : 19 / 12 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : يـفـتـقـد شـعـبـه
بتاريخ : 26 / 12 / 1980 ​ 


العنوان : الأولويات في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 02 / 01 / 1981 ​ 

العنوان : الله هو الـمـخـلـص
بتاريخ : 09 / 01 / 1981 ​ 

العنوان : أسمح أن نكمل كل بر
بتاريخ : 16 / 01 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : الـــبــــركــــة
بتاريخ : 23 / 01 /1981 ​ 


العنوان : لا تطفئوا الروح
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها
بتاريخ : 30 / 01 / 1981 ​ 

العنوان : طـــول الأنـــاة
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : الفوائد الروحية
بتاريخ : 27 / 02 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : التجارب الفاشلة
بتاريخ : 06 / 03 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : الهـــروب من الله
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : مجدوا الله في أجسادكم
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1981 ​ 

العنوان : الصليب في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 19 / 03 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : الأسرة الروحية السعيدة
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : الشبع الروحي في الصوم المقدس
بتاريخ : 21 / 03 / 1981 ​ 




العنوان : أنت و الله
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : الشخصية المتكاملة
بتاريخ : 03 / 04 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : الهروب من النفس
بتاريخ : 10 / 04 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : المسيح النائم يعمل لأجلك
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : قـــوة القيـــامة
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1981​ 


العنوان : الفـــرح بالـــرب
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1981 ​ 





العنوان : داود الـنـبـــى
بتاريخ : 09 / 05 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : اهتمام المسيح بالكنيسة
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1981 ​ 

العنوان : من ثمار الروح القدس الإيمان
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1981 ​ 


العنوان : كيـــف تحـــب النـــاس
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : أبانا الذي في السماوات
بتاريخ : 02 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : لـيـتـقـدس اسمـــك
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : مركز أبائنا الرسل في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : أخطـــاء اللســـان
بتاريخ : 11 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : ليـــأت ملكـــوتك
بتاريخ : 16 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : لـتـكـن مشـيـئـتـك
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : كيف نصل إلى محبة الله؟
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : علاقة الإنسان بالله
بتاريخ : 27 / 07 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : أغـفـر لـنـا جـ1
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : أغـفـر لـنـا جـ2
بتاريخ : 13 / 08 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : حياة التسليم و الطاعة مع الله
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : قدوس الله رب الصباؤت
بتاريخ : 25 / 08 / 1981 ​ 



العنوان : حيــاة الكـــاهن الروحيـــة
بتاريخ : 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ1
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ2
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ3
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الـكـهـنـــوت جـ4
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الشــــــــــــك
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1985 ​ 




العنوان : حيـــاة الإنتصار
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : التجسد و الفداء
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : حروب الفتور الروحي
بتاريخ : 25 / 07 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الفتـــور الروحـــي
بتاريخ : 31/ 07 / 1985 ​ 


العنوان : الــنــعــمــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 30/ 10 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الــنــعــمــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : حياة مارمينا العجايبي
بتاريخ : 13 / 11 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الحيـــاة بالروح
بتاريخ : 20 / 11 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : لا تطفئوا الروح
بتاريخ : 27 / 11 / 1985 ​ 




العنوان : الشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 11 / 12 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : الكتــاب المقـــدس
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1985 ​ 




العنوان : ثمـــار الـــروح
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1985 ​ 



العنوان : السنــــة الجـــديدة
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1985 ​ 


العنوان : الــغــضـــــــب
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الـــــخــــــــوف
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : مــخـــافــة الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : التجربة علي الجبل جـ1
بتاريخ : 26 / 03 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : التجربة علي الجبل جـ2
بتاريخ : 09 / 04 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الخطيئة الثانية
بتاريخ : 16 / 04 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الإستعداد لأسبوع الألام
بتاريخ : 23 / 04 /1986 ​ 


العنوان : القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي
بتاريخ : 14 / 05 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : لاحـــظ نـفـســـك
بتاريخ : 04 / 06 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : عـيـد الـصـعـــود
بتاريخ : 11 / 06 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : أبـــاؤنـا الرســـل
بتاريخ : 25 / 06 / 1986​ 


العنوان : كيف نعالج المشاكل
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : مــعــرفــة الله
بتاريخ : 30 / 07 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : صــــــورة الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الله دائما يعطي
بتاريخ : 17 / 08 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : الــــــوداعـــــة
بتاريخ : 20 / 08 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : الـغـضـب و أسـبـابـه
بتاريخ : 27 / 08 / 1986 ​ 




العنوان : الـغـضـب و عـــلاجه
بتاريخ : 03 / 09 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : الوداعة و التقوى
بتاريخ : 10 / 09 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الإنسان كيف يكون ضد نفسه
بتاريخ : 17 / 09 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : النجاح و وسائله
بتاريخ : 01 / 10 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : إنذارات من الله
بتاريخ : 08 / 10 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين
بتاريخ : 15 / 10 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الأفعال شبه الشر
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : امـتـحـنـــوا كل شئ
بتاريخ : 29 / 10 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الحق و الإدانة جـ1
بتاريخ : 05 / 11 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الحق و الإدانة جـ2
بتاريخ : 12 / 11 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : مشاركة الروح و الجسد
بتاريخ : 19 / 11 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : الـصـوم و الـجـسـد
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : عنصر المنع في الصوم
بتاريخ : 03 / 12 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 10 / 12 / 1986 ​ 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 17 / 12 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 24 / 12 / 1986 ​ 


العنوان : تأملات في عيد الغطاس
بتاريخ : 14 / 01 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 21 / 01 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 28 / 01 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 04 / 02 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 11 / 02 / 1987 ​ 

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 18 / 02 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 25 / 02 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 04 / 03 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 11 / 03 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1987 ​ 




العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1987​ 

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1987​ 

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1987 ​ 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1987 ​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2009)

العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1987 




العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1987 



العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1987 


العنوان : العظة على الجبل
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1987 



العنوان : الإيـــمـــــان
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1987 


العنوان : الجدية في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة التــــدقيق
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة الأمـــانة
بتاريخ : 19 / 08 / 1987 



العنوان : إن عشنا فللرب نعيش
بتاريخ : 26 / 08 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة القـــداســـة
بتاريخ : 02 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : حياة الانتصار و كيف تكون؟
بتاريخ : 09 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : حيـــاة الكمـــال
بتاريخ : 16 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : انتظـــار الـــرب
بتاريخ : 23 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : الـرجــــــــاء
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1987 



العنوان : كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : الله الـــــرؤوف
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : أنبثاق الروح القدس
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : الــنــعــمـــة
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1987 



العنوان : حفظ الله للإنسان
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1987 



العنوان : يجـــرح و يعصـــب
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1987 



العنوان : تـــاريخ الكنيسة
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1987 



العنوان : الله الــطــيــب
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1987 




العنوان : الـخـــــلاص جـ1
بتاريخ : 01 / 12 / 1987 




العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - الصلاة
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1987



العنوان : الـخـــــلاص جـ2
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1987 



العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - القراءة و السماع
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1987



العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - الاعتراف و التناول
بتاريخ : 23 / 12 / 1987 




العنوان : الوسائط الروحية - محاسبة النفس
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1987 






العنوان : الــغــطـــــاس
بتاريخ : 13 / 01 / 1988 





العنوان : الله يبدأ العمل دائما
بتاريخ : 03 / 02 / 1988 




العنوان : الجبـــل و الخلـــوة
بتاريخ : 10 / 02 / 1988 



العنوان : الـصـمـت و الـكـلام
بتاريخ : 17 / 02 / 1988 




العنوان : آداب الحديث و المناقشة
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1988 




العنوان : الضيقات و التجارب
بتاريخ : 02 / 03 / 1988 





العنوان : الـــتـــأمـــــل
بتاريخ : 09 / 03 / 1988




العنوان : عـيـد الـصـلـيـب
بتاريخ : 16 / 03 / 1988 




العنوان : الــكــبـــريـــاء
بتاريخ : 23 / 03 / 1988 




العنوان : السلوك في أسبوع الآلام 
بتاريخ : 30 / 03 / 1988 




العنوان : الــقــيـــامـــة
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1988 


العنوان : الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 04 / 05 / 1988 



العنوان : الـــصـــعــــــود
بتاريخ : 18 / 05 / 1988 




العنوان : الـــروح الــقـــــدس
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1988 



العنوان : الـحـيـاة مع الله
بتاريخ : 22 / 06 / 1988 



العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ1
بتاريخ : 29 / 06 / 1988 



العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : المزمور الخمسين جـ3
بتاريخ : 13 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : إن عشنا فللرب نعيش
بتاريخ : 20 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : لا تكن راحتك علي تعب الآخرين 
بتاريخ : 27 / 07 / 1988 



العنوان : الطريق الوسطي خلصت كثيرين
بتاريخ : 03 / 08 / 1988 




العنوان : واجـبـات الأسـرة 
بتاريخ : 10 / 08 / 1988 




العنوان : تـعـب الأعـصـاب 
بتاريخ : 17 / 08 / 1988 





العنوان : الـــعـــمـــــــق
بتاريخ : 24 / 08 / 1988 


العنوان : ما هي الــراحـــــة ؟
بتاريخ : 31 / 08 / 1988 



العنوان : كيف تحصل علي الراحة ؟
بتاريخ : 07 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : المسيح هو الرأس و الكنيسة هي الجسد
بتاريخ : 14 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : الــصــلــيـــــب 
بتاريخ : 21 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : الـــبـــــــركـــــــة 
بتاريخ : 28 / 09 / 1988 



العنوان : التأخير أو التأجيل 
بتاريخ : 12 / 10 / 1988 




العنوان : في البدء خلق الله السموات و الأرض
بتاريخ : 19 / 10 / 1988 




العنوان : عــهـــــد الله 
بتاريخ : 26 / 10 / 1988 



العنوان : اتــبــعــنــــي
بتاريخ : 02 / 11 / 1988 




العنوان : حــيـــــاة الــقـــــداســــة
بتاريخ : 09 / 11 / 1988 




العنوان : من هو الـمـسـيـح ؟
بتاريخ : 16 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : السيد المسيح و تلاميذه
بتاريخ : 23 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ1
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : تـــأثيـر الـبـيـئـة 
بتاريخ : 30 / 11 / 1988 



العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ2
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 1988 


العنوان : الــضــمـــيـــــر
بتاريخ : 07 / 12 / 1988 



العنوان : خرافة إنجيل برنابا جـ3
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1988 



العنوان : كلمة الله رجاء للجميع
بتاريخ : 14 / 12 / 1988 



العنوان : تعظم نفسي الرب 
بتاريخ : 21 / 12 / 1988 




العنوان : كيف تبدأ عام جديد ؟
بتاريخ : 28 / 12 / 1988 




العنوان : الـــمـــيــــــــــلاد
بتاريخ : 11 / 01 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــصـــــــلاة
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1989 




العنوان : الكبرياء و العظمة 
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــتـــأثـــيـــر
بتاريخ : 15 / 02 / 1989 




العنوان : إذا لم يكن له أصل جف
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــروحـــانـــيـــة
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــتـــجـــديـــد
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 1989 




العنوان : عندي عليك أنك تركت محبتك الأولي 
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 1989 



العنوان : الأكــالــيــل 
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 1989 




العنوان : تركت محبتك الأولي 
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 1989 





العنوان : من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع 
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 1989 



العنوان : الـــتـــســيـــب
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 1989 



العنوان : ضعف الطبيعة البشرية 
بتاريخ : 19 / 04 / 1989 




العنوان : الــقــيـــــامــة 
بتاريخ : 10 / 05 / 1989 




العنوان : نهاية أمر خير من بدايته 
بتاريخ : 17 / 05 / 1989 




العنوان : طريق تبدو مستقيمة 
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 1989 



العنوان : لكل أمر تحت السماء وقت 
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 1989 



العنوان : الــنــجـــــاح
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 1989 




العنوان : الـــخــــدمـــــة 
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 1989 




العنوان : الشر في سوء الإستخدام
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 1989 



العنوان : الشرسبب سوء الفهم 
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 1989 




العنوان : من هو الله بالنسبة إليك ؟
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 1989 



العنوان : مشكلة تعريفات في الكلام مع الله
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1989 



العنوان : الإخـــتـــبـــار
بتاريخ : 02 / 08 / 1989 




العنوان : القوة في المسيحية 
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 1989 



العنوان : علاقتك مع الله 
بتاريخ : 16 / 08 / 1989 



العنوان : تعليق البابا علي الرحلة لبلاد المهجر 
بتاريخ : 13 / 12 / 1989 




العنوان : النظرة البيضاء و السوداء 
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 1989 



العنوان : القلب و أهميته في الحياة الروحية 
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 1989 



العنوان : إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره
بتاريخ : 03 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : مسحني لأبشر المساكين
بتاريخ : 17 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : أبواب دخلها المسيح لأجلنا
بتاريخ : 24 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : الله هـــو الأول 
بتاريخ : 31 / 01 / 1990 



العنوان : الهروب من الله 
بتاريخ : 07 / 02 / 1990 



العنوان : القوة الحقيقية في المسيحة 
بتاريخ : 14 / 02 / 1990 



العنوان : التجارب و الضيقات 
بتاريخ : 28 / 02 / 1990 




العنوان : آداب الحضور إلي الكنيسة 
بتاريخ : 07 / 03 / 1990 



العنوان : الـمـســـــؤلـيـة 
بتاريخ : 14 / 03 / 1990 




العنوان : حـيـاة الإنـتـصـار 
بتاريخ : 21 / 03 / 1990 





العنوان : فـضـيـلـة الـتـشـجـيـع 
بتاريخ : 28 / 03 / 1990 


العنوان : الرب قدس الموت بموته 
بتاريخ : 04 / 04 / 1990 


العنوان : الـفـرح بـالـــرب 
بتاريخ : 25 / 04 / 1990 



العنوان : لكي نـتـــذكـــر 
بتاريخ : 02 / 05 / 1990 



العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه 
بتاريخ : 09 / 05 / 1990 



العنوان : الــنــجـــــاح 
بتاريخ : 16 / 05 / 1990 




العنوان : الضياع داخل المجال الديني 
بتاريخ : 23 / 05 / 1990 



العنوان : الـــروح الـقـــدس
بتاريخ : 30 / 05 / 1990 




العنوان : انـطـفـاء الـروح
بتاريخ : 06 / 06 / 1990 



العنوان : الضعف و الضعفاء
بتاريخ : 13 / 06 / 1990 



العنوان : أحيانا تكون السرعة حكمة
بتاريخ : 20 / 06 / 1990 



العنوان : الـمـحـبـة الـضـارة
بتاريخ : 27 / 06 / 1990 

​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2009)

العنوان : مقاييس و مفاهيم الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 04 / 07 / 1990


العنوان : الأبـاء الـرسـل
بتاريخ : 11 / 07 / 1990 


العنوان : الـروح و الـحـرف
بتاريخ : 18 / 07 / 1990


العنوان : رابح النفوس الحكيم
بتاريخ : 25 / 07 / 1990 


العنوان : الوقت في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 01 / 08 / 1990 




العنوان : الحياة الثابتة في الله
بتاريخ : 08 / 08 / 1990 




العنوان : الـــــشـــــــك
بتاريخ : 15 / 08 / 1990 



العنوان : فـضـائـل الـــعـــذراء
بتاريخ : 22 / 08 / 1990 



العنوان : التساهل مع الخطية
بتاريخ : 29 / 08 / 1990 



العنوان : الشخصية المتكاملة
بتاريخ : 05 / 09 / 1990 




العنوان : كيف تنتصر روحيا
بتاريخ : 12 / 09 / 1990 


العنوان : الـهـــروب من الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 09 / 1990 



العنوان : أهـمـيـة الـقـلـب
بتاريخ : 26 / 09 / 1990 



العنوان : الإرادة أو العزيمة
بتاريخ : 03 / 10 / 1990 



العنوان : تـوجـيـه الـطـاقـات
بتاريخ : 10 / 10 / 1990 




العنوان : مــا هــي الـحـيـاة
بتاريخ : 17 / 10 / 1990 



العنوان : عنصر الفهم في العبادة
بتاريخ : 24 / 10 / 1990 



العنوان : الفهم في القداسات
بتاريخ : 31 / 10 / 1990 




العنوان : الـــمـــلـــكـــوت
بتاريخ : 07 / 11 / 1990 



العنوان : تفضل غيرك على نفسك
بتاريخ : 14 / 11 / 1990 



العنوان : تعليق البابا على الرحلة لألمانيا
بتاريخ : 28 / 11 / 1990 



العنوان : شخصية ملكي صادق
بتاريخ : 05 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : الكتاب المقدس وتحديات العصر
بتاريخ : 12 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : المسيح جاء لخاصته
بتاريخ : 19 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : البركة في بدء العام الجديد
بتاريخ : 26 / 12 / 1990 



العنوان : شـخـصـيـات الـمـيـلاد
بتاريخ : 02 / 01 / 1991 



العنوان : هـا أنـا أبـشـركـم
بتاريخ : 09 / 01 / 1991 




العنوان : الهدف و الوسيلة
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1991 




العنوان : أخـطـــاء الـــكلام
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1991 



العنوان : طـــاقـــات الإنـــســـــان
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــــعـــــقـــــل
بتاريخ : 17 / 04 / 1991 



العنوان : الــشـــركة مع الله
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1991 




العنوان : الإتضاع و المواهب و العطايا
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1991 




العنوان : التواضع في العقيدة و الطقوس
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1991 


العنوان : عـــيـــد الـصـعـود
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1991 


العنوان : عمل الروح القدس و عملنا معه
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1991 



العنوان : الخطايا الأمهات
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1991 



العنوان : أتـــحـــبـــنـــي
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1991 



العنوان : التأمل في السماء
بتاريخ : 12 / 06 / 1991


العنوان : الـــمــــــلائـكة
بتاريخ : 19 / 06 / 1991 





العنوان : عناية الله و حفظه
بتاريخ : 26 / 06 / 1991 




العنوان : الله و الإنسان بين الحرية والخلاص
بتاريخ : 03 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : الأباء الرسل القديسين
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : الـثـبـات في الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : العمق في الحياة
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : مـــن يـــغـــلـــب
بتاريخ : 31 / 07 / 1991 



العنوان : الإنــســـان الـنـاجـــح
بتاريخ : 07 / 08 / 1991


العنوان : القوة في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1991 


العنوان : مؤتمر حبيب جرجس الرسالة في الحياة
بتاريخ : 21 / 08 / 1991 


العنوان : كلمة بطريرك روسيا الصمود
بتاريخ : 02 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : التأمل في الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 09 / 10 / 1991 


العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 16 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 23 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــفـــضـــيـــلـــة جـ3
بتاريخ : 30 / 10 / 1991 



العنوان : مـحـاسـبـة الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1991 


العنوان : التداريب الروحية
بتاريخ : 13 / 11 / 1991 


العنوان : الــــفــــكــــر
بتاريخ : 20 / 11 / 1991 


العنوان : نوعية الاستجابة و رد الفعل
بتاريخ : 27 / 11 / 1991 



العنوان : الكتاب المقدس والرجاء
بتاريخ : 11 / 12 / 1991 



العنوان : وصـايـا لـيـسـت لـك
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1991 



العنوان : الـــخـــطـــيـــة
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1991 


العنوان : في بداية العام الجديد 
بتاريخ : 01 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : تأملات في الغطاس
بتاريخ : 15 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ1
بتاريخ : 22 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ2
بتاريخ : 29 / 01 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نعرف الله جـ3
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1992 



العنوان : خـطـيـة الـقـسـوة
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1992 



العنوان : يـونـان الـنـبـي
بتاريخ : 19 / 02 / 1992 




العنوان : أنا هو الأول و الآخر
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1992



العنوان : الـــوداعـــة جـ1
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1992 




العنوان : الـــوداعـــة جـ2
بتاريخ : 01 / 04 / 1992 





العنوان : حتي المسيح كان له مقاومون 
بتاريخ : 08 / 04 / 1992 



العنوان : لك القوة و المجد 
بتاريخ : 15 / 04 / 1992 



العنوان : الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1992 




العنوان : الفرح بالرب بمناسبة أفراح القيامة
بتاريخ : 06 / 05 / 1992 



العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه 
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1992 





العنوان : الـــمـــعـــرفـــة 
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1992 




العنوان : كـيـف نـحـب الله 
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1992 



العنوان : المخافة توصل إلي المحبة 
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : كيف نصل إلي مخافة الله 
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : صـــوم الـــرســـل
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : الخدمة و أثرها الروحي 
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1992 



العنوان : شروط الخدمة الناجحة 
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : الــــجــــســــد
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : الحياة ما هي و كيف تكون 
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : الأفـــــكـــــار 
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : المحبة لا تسقط أبداً 
بتاريخ : 29 / 07 / 1992 



العنوان : المحبة تحتمل كل شئ 
بتاريخ : 05 / 08 / 1992 



العنوان : الـــــــحـــــــق 
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1992 




​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أكتوبر 2009)

العنوان : معني القوة في المسيحية
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1992 


العنوان : الشـهـادة للـــرب
بتاريخ : 07 / 10 / 1992 



العنوان : الخوف و السلام القلبي
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1992 



العنوان : إنــــــذار من الله 
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1992 




العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله 
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1992 



العنوان : الـــثـــمـــــر
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1992 




العنوان : ما لم تره عين و ما لم تسمع به أذن
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1992 



العنوان : الـــعـــثــــــرات
بتاريخ : 18 / 11 / 1992 


العنوان : إن لم ترجعوا و تصيروا مثل الأطفال 
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1992 


العنوان : البر من الداخل 
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1992 




العنوان : عوائق و ليست موانع 
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1992 


العنوان : الكتاب الـمـقـدس 
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1992


العنوان : قـــــدوس الله جـ1
بتاريخ : 23 / 12 / 1992 



العنوان : قـــــدوس الله جـ2 
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1992 



العنوان : الصلاة و عناصرها
بتاريخ : 20 / 01 / 1993 


العنوان : المحبة لا تحسد
بتاريخ : 27 / 01 / 1993 


العنوان : مقاييس الفضيلة 
بتاريخ : 03 / 02 / 1993 


العنوان : لم تقاوموا بعد حتي الدم 
بتاريخ : 17 / 02 / 1993 


العنوان : الصوم و التوبة 
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1993 

العنوان : تجربة جناح الهيكل
بتاريخ : 10 / 03 / 1993

العنوان : طقوس الأيام الأخيرة من الصوم الكبير
بتاريخ : 31 / 03 / 1993 

العنوان : روحانية الخمسين يوماً
بتاريخ : 21 / 04 / 1993 


العنوان : عتاب الله لأحبائه
بتاريخ : 28 / 04 / 1993 

العنوان : الله و الإنسان
بتاريخ : 05 / 05 / 1993 


العنوان : الغلطة الكبري في الحياة
بتاريخ : 12 / 05 / 1993 


العنوان : الـــطـــمـــــوح
بتاريخ : 19 / 05 / 1993 



العنوان : مفهوم الراحة و التعب 
بتاريخ : 26 / 05 / 1993 


العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـعـثـرة 
بتاريخ : 09 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـقـوة 
بتاريخ : 16 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مفهوم المحبة و الصداقة
بتاريخ : 23 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـخـطـيـة 
بتاريخ : 30 / 06 / 1993 


العنوان : مفهوم الحق و العدل
بتاريخ : 07 / 07 / 1993 


العنوان : الأبـــاء الرســـل
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1993 



العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـحـريـة
بتاريخ : 21 / 07 / 1993 



العنوان : مـفـهـوم الـوداعـة
بتاريخ : 28 / 07 / 1993 


العنوان : أما أنا فخير لي 
بتاريخ : 04 / 08 / 1993 


العنوان : الـــتـــجـــــلي
بتاريخ : 18 / 08 / 1993 


العنوان : أولاد الله ظاهرون 
بتاريخ : 22 / 09 / 1993 


العنوان : لـــوم الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 29 / 09 / 1993 


العنوان : أسباب ضعف الحياة الروحية
بتاريخ : 06 / 10 / 1993 


العنوان : خـطـيـة الـذات
بتاريخ : 13 / 10 / 1993 


العنوان : قديسون من الشباب
بتاريخ : 20 / 10 / 1993 


العنوان : علاقة الله مع الإنسان منذ البدء
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1993 


العنوان : بين محبة الله و جحود الإنسان
بتاريخ : 03 / 11 / 1993 


العنوان : علاقة الله مع الإنسان - المبادرة من الله
بتاريخ : 17 / 11 / 1993 


العنوان : الرب يقاوم المستكبرين
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1993 


العنوان : الغيرة التي هي ليست حسب المعرفة
بتاريخ : 01 / 12 / 1993 


العنوان : يعقوب أب الآباء
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1993 


العنوان : الكـتـاب الـمـقـدس
بتاريخ : 15 / 12 / 1993 

العنوان : يـوسـف الـصـديـق
بتاريخ : 22 / 12 / 1993 

العنوان : الـنـمـو الـروحـي
بتاريخ : 29 / 12 / 1993 

العنوان : مسحني لأبشر المساكين
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 1994 


العنوان : الخطية لها أولاد و كذلك الفضيلة
بتاريخ : 02 / 02 / 1994

العنوان : موستوياتي في الفضيلة
بتاريخ : 09 / 02 / 1994 

العنوان : كيف نواجه المشاكل
بتاريخ : 16 / 02 / 1994 


العنوان : تأملات في سفر يونان
بتاريخ : 23 / 02 / 1994 


العنوان : هكذا الطبيعة البشرية
بتاريخ : 02 / 03 / 1994 


العنوان : داود الـنـبـي جـ1
بتاريخ : 09 / 03 / 1994 


العنوان : داود الـنـبـي جـ2
بتاريخ : 16 / 03/ 1994 

العنوان : شاول و يوناثان 
بتاريخ : 06 / 04 / 1994 

العنوان : إبراهيم أبو الآباء و الأنبياء
بتاريخ : 13 / 04 / 1994 


العنوان : الذبائح و أسبوع الآلام
بتاريخ : 20 / 04 / 1994 


العنوان : الـــقـــيــامـــة
بتاريخ : 04 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : من الذي يقود الإنسان
بتاريخ : 11 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : الـبـر الـذاتي 
بتاريخ : 18 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : النفس المريحة
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1994 


العنوان : موسي النبي مع شعب متذمر
بتاريخ : 01 / 06 / 1994 


العنوان : عـيـد الـصـعـود
بتاريخ : 08 / 06 / 1994 


العنوان : محبة الله لتلاميذه
بتاريخ : 15 / 06 / 1994 


العنوان : صوم الرسل - صوم الخدمة
بتاريخ : 22 / 06 / 1994 

العنوان : بالروح و الحق و العمل
بتاريخ : 06 / 07 / 1994 

العنوان : أذكر يا رب إجتماعاتنا
بتاريخ : 13 / 07 / 1994 

العنوان : أبـــديـــتـــــك
بتاريخ : 03 / 08 / 1994 


العنوان : ماذا ينفع الإنسان
بتاريخ : 10 / 08 / 1994 


العنوان : آداب الـتـخـــاطـــب
بتاريخ : 31 / 08 / 1994 


العنوان : الـــوفـــــــاء
بتاريخ : 07 / 09 / 1994 


العنوان : رحلة البابا إلي الخارج
بتاريخ : 19 / 10 / 1994 


العنوان : لا تدخلنا في تجربة
بتاريخ : 26 / 10 / 1994 


العنوان : عذرا الكاتب و الرجوع من السبي
بتاريخ : 09 / 11 / 1994 


العنوان : أرمـــيـــا الـنـبـي
بتاريخ : 07 / 12 / 1994 



العنوان : مـزامـــيـر داود
بتاريخ : 14 / 12 / 1994 


العنوان : تابع مزامير داود
بتاريخ : 21 / 12 / 1994 


العنوان : مشاعرك في بدء عام جديد
بتاريخ : 28 / 12 / 1994 

العنوان : الـــــرب مـــعـــك
بتاريخ : 11 / 01 / 1995 

العنوان : الشركة مع الله و الناس
بتاريخ : 25 / 01 / 1995 

العنوان : حياة داود النبي
بتاريخ : 01 / 02 / 1995 

العنوان : تـركـت لـكـم مـثـالا
بتاريخ : 22 / 02 / 1995 

العنوان : قدوة المسيح لنا
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : المسيح وتعامله مع الشيطان
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : تعامل المسيح مع الشيطان
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : تـجـربـة الـمـلـك
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 1995 


العنوان : التأمل في مزمور إلى متى يا رب تنساني
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 1995 

العنوان : أحبهم حتى المنتهى
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 1995 


العنوان : المسيح جاء يسدد ديوننا
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 1995 

العنوان : حول القيامة - الملائكة و المسيح
بتاريخ : 03 / 05 / 1995 

العنوان : الـعـهـد و الـنـذر
بتاريخ : 10 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : فوائد النسيان في الأرض و الأبدية
بتاريخ : 17 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : الـــطـــاعـــة
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : ما الذي يحرك الإنسان
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 1995 


العنوان : لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 1995 


العنوان : النتائج و ردود الأفعال
بتاريخ : 14 / 06 / 1995 

العنوان : الـــضـــوابـــط
بتاريخ : 21 / 06 / 1995

العنوان : عـيـون و لا تـبـصـر
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 1995

العنوان : توبني يا رب فأتوب
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : أهمية الوقت و العمل فيه
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : الإنسان الداخلي
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : تـحـلـيـل الـغـروب
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 1995 


العنوان : عـلاقـتـي بالله
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 1995 


العنوان : الله و الإنـسـان
بتاريخ : 11 / 10 / 1995 


العنوان : محبة من جانب واحد
بتاريخ : 18 / 10 / 1995 


العنوان : الذين يهربون من الله
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1995 


العنوان : الله الـطـــيـــب
بتاريخ : 08 / 11 / 1995 

العنوان : الله الـــقـــدوس
بتاريخ : 15 / 11 / 1995 


العنوان : الله الـــخـــالـــق
بتاريخ : 22 / 11 / 1995 


العنوان : الله الـــقـــوي
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 1995 

العنوان : تسبحة السيدة العذراء
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 1995 

العنوان : الله جميل و يحب الجمال
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 1995 


العنوان : الله المدبر الحكيم في تدبيره
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 1995 

العنوان : الإعداد للميلاد
بتاريخ : 03 / 01 / 1996 


العنوان : الله إله الضعفاء
بتاريخ : 10 / 01 / 1996 



العنوان : الله غير المحدود
بتاريخ : 17 / 01 / 1996 


العنوان : الـــــصـــــــلاة
بتاريخ : 24 / 01 / 1996 

العنوان : عيد الأنبا أنطونيوس
بتاريخ : 31 / 01 / 1996 


العنوان : التوبة بمناسبة توبة نينوى
بتاريخ : 07 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الحنان الرؤوف
بتاريخ : 14 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الــغــفــور
بتاريخ : 21 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الديان العادل
بتاريخ : 28 / 02 / 1996 


العنوان : الله الممجد العظيم و الله المتواضع
بتاريخ : 06 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : تـــواضـــع الله
بتاريخ : 13 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : الله طويل الأناة و غفور
بتاريخ : 20 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : حــكــمــة الله
بتاريخ : 27 / 03 / 1996 


العنوان : المسيح مع تلاميذه في الأسبوع الأخير
بتاريخ : 03 / 04 / 1996 


العنوان : قـيـامـة الـمـسـيـح
بتاريخ : 17 / 04 / 1996 


العنوان : الله هو إله الكل
بتاريخ : 24 / 04 / 1996 


العنوان : الله و الإنـسـان
بتاريخ : 01 / 05 / 1996 


العنوان : العلاقة بين الله و الإنسان
بتاريخ : 08 / 05 / 1996​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أكتوبر 2009)

العنوان : الامــتــحــانــات
بتاريخ : 15 / 05 / 1996 

العنوان : كيف تبني شخصيتك
بتاريخ : 22 / 05 / 1996 


العنوان : مـن مـواهـب الـروح
بتاريخ : 29 / 05 / 1996 


العنوان : أبـائـنـا الـرسـل
بتاريخ : 05 / 06 / 1996 

العنوان : الـثـبـات في الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 06 / 1996 

العنوان : أرمـــيـــا النبي
بتاريخ : 26 / 06 / 1996 


العنوان : أيـوب الـصـديـق
بتاريخ : 03 / 07 / 1996 


العنوان : إبراهيم أبو الأباء
بتاريخ : 10 / 07 / 1996 


العنوان : انـتـظـار الـرب
بتاريخ : 17 / 07 / 1996 

العنوان : لايــــــــــــرى
بتاريخ : 24 / 07 / 1996 

العنوان : آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع
بتاريخ : 31 / 07 / 1996 


العنوان : الـعـمـل الـداخـلي
بتاريخ : 07 / 08 / 1996 

العنوان : القديسة العذراء مريم
بتاريخ : 14 / 08 / 1996 

العنوان : الـفـرح بـالـرب
بتاريخ : 21 / 08 / 1996 


العنوان : السلام و الاطمئنان ج1
بتاريخ : 28 / 08 / 1996 


العنوان : السلام و الاطمئنان ج2
بتاريخ : 04 / 09 / 1996 


العنوان : من ثمار الروح: اللطف
بتاريخ : 25 / 09 / 1996 


العنوان : من ثمار الروح: الإيمان
بتاريخ : 09 / 10 / 1996 


العنوان : من ثمار الروح: الوداعة
بتاريخ : 16 / 10 / 1996 



العنوان : من ثمار الروح: التعفف
بتاريخ : 30 / 10 / 1996 


العنوان : العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل
بتاريخ : 06 / 11 / 1996 


العنوان : لك وحدك أخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت
بتاريخ : 18 / 12 / 1996 


العنوان : التجديد بمناسبة العام الجديد
بتاريخ : 25 / 12 / 1996 



العنوان : السيد المسيح جاء يفتقد شعبه 
بتاريخ : 01 / 01 / 1997 


العنوان : روحانية الأعياد 
بتاريخ : 15 / 01 / 1997 


العنوان : قلوب علي أنواع القساوة
بتاريخ : 22 / 01 / 1997 


العنوان : الـــــشـــــــك 
بتاريخ : 29 / 01 / 1997 


العنوان : شخصية يشوع بن نون 
بتاريخ : 05 / 02 / 1997 


العنوان : الـمـــــلائـكـة 
بتاريخ : 12 / 02 / 1997 


العنوان : الرحمة بالفقراء 
بتاريخ : 19 / 02 / 1997 



العنوان : حــســـد الـشـيـطـان 
بتاريخ : 26 / 02 / 1997 

العنوان : سؤال عن الإلحاد 
بتاريخ : 05 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : التخزين الروحي 
بتاريخ : 12 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : الـمـسـئـولـيـة 
بتاريخ : 19 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : صلاة نصف الليل - قومو يا بني النور 
بتاريخ : 26 / 03 / 1997 


العنوان : الله في حياتك و في صلواتك
بتاريخ : 09 / 04 / 1997 

العنوان : الآم السيد المسيح
بتاريخ : 16 / 04 / 1997 


العنوان : موقف كثيرين من المسيح في الآمه 
بتاريخ : 30 / 04 / 1997 


العنوان : الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله 
بتاريخ : 21 / 05 / 1997 


العنوان : النتائج و ردود الفعل
بتاريخ : 28 / 05 / 1997 


العنوان : المعاني الروحية و الاهوتية في مجئ المسيح
بتاريخ : 04 / 06 / 1997 



العنوان : عـيـد الـعـنـصـرة
بتاريخ : 11 / 06 / 1997 


العنوان : الأباء الرسل الإثني عشر
بتاريخ : 18 / 06 / 1997 


العنوان : كلام الرسل و قوة كلامهم
بتاريخ : 25 /06 / 1997 


العنوان : العطاء بين الله و الناس
بتاريخ : 02 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : التكامل في الفضائل
بتاريخ : 09 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : التعامل مع الناس
بتاريخ : 16 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : الــضــمــيـــر 
بتاريخ : 23 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : في الــــــــرب
بتاريخ : 30 / 07 / 1997 


العنوان : الإستمرار و الاستقرار في الحياة
بتاريخ : 06 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : الـــقـــلــــق 
بتاريخ : 13 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : الكآبة و الحزن 
بتاريخ : 20 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : الــســمـــــاء 
بتاريخ : 27 / 08 / 1997 


العنوان : كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين 
بتاريخ : 03 / 09 / 1997 


العنوان : القوة في المسيحية
بتاريخ : 10 / 09 / 1997 

العنوان : الشعور بالمسؤلية
بتاريخ : 01 / 10 / 1997 

العنوان : نوع من الناس يضيع وقته
بتاريخ : 08 / 10 / 1997 


العنوان : مـذاق الـمـلـكـوت
بتاريخ : 15 / 10 / 1997 

العنوان : الوقت و أهميته في حياة الإنسان
بتاريخ : 22 / 10 / 1997 


العنوان : التدريبات الروحية
بتاريخ : 29 / 10 / 1997 


العنوان : غـلـطـة الـعـمـر
بتاريخ : 05 / 11 / 1997 

العنوان : لا تظهروا أمام الله فاريغين
بتاريخ : 12 / 11 / 1997 


العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله
بتاريخ : 19 / 11 / 1997 

العنوان : الله هو الذي يبدأ
بتاريخ : 26 / 11 / 1997 

العنوان : خذوا لنا الثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة للكروم
بتاريخ : 03 / 12 / 1997 

العنوان : صموئيل النبي ج 1
بتاريخ : 10 / 12 / 1997 

العنوان : صموئيل النبي ج 2
بتاريخ : 17 / 12 / 1997 

العنوان : مـحـاسـبـة الـنـفـس
بتاريخ : 24 / 12 / 1997 


العنوان : فاعلية الإيمان في حياتنا
بتاريخ : 14 / 01 / 1998 


العنوان : البنوة لله و تحرير الإنسان
بتاريخ : 21 / 01 / 1998 


العنوان : أبي يعمل حتي الأن و أنا أعمل أيضاً
بتاريخ : 18 / 02 / 1998 


العنوان : اشـتـريـتـم بـثـمـن
بتاريخ : 25 / 02 / 1998


العنوان : ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي
بتاريخ : 04 / 03 / 1998 


العنوان : غير ناظرين إلي ما يري بل إلي ما لا يُري
بتاريخ : 11 / 03 / 1998 

العنوان : لا تـــخـــــافـــوا
بتاريخ : 18 / 03 / 1998 


العنوان : يخرج من كنزه جدداً و عتقاء
بتاريخ : 25 / 03 / 1998


العنوان : افتح يا رب عيني الغـــلام 
بتاريخ : 01 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : الاستعداد لعيد القيامة
بتاريخ : 08 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : المسيح و تلاميذه بعد القيامة
بتاريخ : 22 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : الـــمـــلـــكـــوت
بتاريخ : 29 / 04 / 1998 


العنوان : اذهبوا عني لا أعرفكم
بتاريخ : 13 / 05 / 1998 


العنوان : الخدمة في الطريق
بتاريخ : 20 / 05 / 1998 


العنوان : هل ترك المسيح الكنيسة بصعوده
بتاريخ : 27 / 05 / 1998 


العنوان : الــمــســئــولــيــة
بتاريخ : 03 / 06 / 1998 

العنوان : حسبما قسم الله لكل واحد نصيباً من الإيمان
بتاريخ : 10 / 06 / 1998 


العنوان : الـــمـــلائـــكــة
بتاريخ : 17 / 06 / 1998 


العنوان : حـــوار مــع الله
بتاريخ : 24 / 06 / 1998 

العنوان : الـــتـــخـــلـــي
بتاريخ : 01 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : اجعلني كخاتم علي قلبك و كخاتم لساعدك
بتاريخ : 08 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : البناء الداخلي للإنسان
بتاريخ : 15 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : الاخـــتـــيـــار
بتاريخ : 22 / 07 / 1998 


العنوان : دوامـة الـحـيـاة 
بتاريخ : 29 / 07 / 1998 

العنوان : الأطياب في سفر نشيد الأنشاد 
بتاريخ : 05 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : من هذه المشرقة مثل الصباح 
بتاريخ : 12 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : كونوا راسخين لا متزعزعين 
بتاريخ : 19 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : مثل الفريسي و العشار
بتاريخ : 26 / 08 / 1998 


العنوان : الحنطة و الزوان
بتاريخ : 02 / 09 / 1998 


العنوان : الـــوكــــــــلاء
بتاريخ : 23 / 09 / 1998 


العنوان : مـثـل الـخـمـيـرة
بتاريخ : 30 / 09 / 1998 


العنوان : حــبــة الــخــردل
بتاريخ : 07 / 10 / 1998 

العنوان : الــمــلــكــوت
بتاريخ : 14 / 10 / 1998 


العنوان : مثل العشر عذاري
بتاريخ : 21 / 10 / 1998 


العنوان : مـــثـــل الـــزارع
بتاريخ : 28 / 10 / 1998 


العنوان : الأرض الخربة الخاوية
بتاريخ : 04 / 11 / 1998 


العنوان : مـــثـــل الـكـنـز
بتاريخ : 11 / 11 / 1998

العنوان : لــيــكــن نـــوراً
بتاريخ : 18 / 11 / 1998 


العنوان : لا يـغـلـبـك الـشـر
بتاريخ : 25 / 11 / 1998 


العنوان : علي قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس
بتاريخ : 02 / 12 / 1998 

العنوان : لا تكونوا حكماء عند أنفسكم
بتاريخ : 09 / 12 / 1998 

العنوان : الاســـتـــعـــداد
بتاريخ : 16 / 12 / 1998 



العنوان : لـيـلة رأس الـسـنـة
بتاريخ : 30 / 12 / 1998 


العنوان : من بركات الميلاد
بتاريخ : 13 / 01 / 1999 


العنوان : جاء يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك
بتاريخ : 24 / 02 / 1999 


العنوان : مثل الغني و لعازر
بتاريخ : 03 / 03 / 1999 

العنوان : مثل السامري الصالح
بتاريخ : 10 / 03 / 1999 

العنوان : عـــــيـــــــد الأم
بتاريخ : 17 / 03 / 1999 


العنوان : نــظــرة تــفــائــل
بتاريخ : 31 / 03 / 1999 


العنوان : تكونوا لي شهوداً
بتاريخ : 21 / 04 / 1999 


العنوان : تصالحوا مع الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 05 / 1999 

العنوان : متي صعد السيد المسيح
بتاريخ : 19 / 05 / 1999 


العنوان : الـــروح الـــقـــدس
بتاريخ : 25 / 05 / 1999 


العنوان : صفات الروح القدس
بتاريخ : 02 / 06 / 1999 


العنوان : الحياة الطاهرة هي هبة من الله
بتاريخ : 09 / 06 / 1999 

العنوان : الذين نخسوا في قلوبهم
بتاريخ : 16 / 06 / 1999 

العنوان : الاخـــتـــبـــارات
بتاريخ : 23 / 06 / 1999 


العنوان : القديس موسي الأسود
بتاريخ : 30 / 06 / 1999 


العنوان : القديس بولس الرسولي
بتاريخ : 07 / 07 / 1999 

العنوان : أعـيـاد الـقـديـسـيـن
بتاريخ : 14 / 07 / 1999 


العنوان : مـعـرفـة الـشـر
بتاريخ : 21 / 07 / 1999 


العنوان : تكملة مزمور - رضيت يا رب عن أرضك
بتاريخ : 28 / 07 / 1999 


العنوان : قـرارت مـصـيـريـة
بتاريخ : 04 / 08 / 1999 


العنوان : الـــغـــيـــرة
بتاريخ : 11 / 08 / 1999 



العنوان : الذي يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي
بتاريخ : 29 / 09 / 1999 


العنوان : اسـلـكـوا بـتـدقـيـق
بتاريخ : 06 / 10 / 1999 

العنوان : الـــــدعـــــــوة
بتاريخ : 13 / 10 / 1999 


العنوان : مثل الدرهم المفقود
بتاريخ : 27 / 10 / 1999 

العنوان : مـن عـمـل و عـلـم
بتاريخ : 03 / 11 / 1999 

العنوان : ادخلوا من الباب الضيق
بتاريخ : 24 / 11 / 1999 

العنوان : من يغضب علي أخيه باطلاً
بتاريخ : 08 / 12 / 1999 

العنوان : مـــن قـــال رقــــاً
بتاريخ : 15 / 12 / 1999 

العنوان : الخطوة الأولي في الخطية
بتاريخ : 29 / 12 / 1999 

العنوان : كـونـوا كـامـلـيـن
بتاريخ : 12 / 01 / 2000 

العنوان : تأملوا طيور السماء و زنابق الحقل
بتاريخ : 16 / 02 / 2000 

العنوان : الدروس المستفادة من سفر يونان
بتاريخ : 23 / 02 / 2000 


العنوان : سراج الجسد هو العين
بتاريخ : 01 / 03 / 2000 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أكتوبر 2009)

العنوان : سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين
بتاريخ : 08 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : احـبـوا أعـدائـكـم
بتاريخ : 15 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : لاتدينوا لكي لا تدانوا
بتاريخ : 22 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون
بتاريخ : 29 / 03 / 2000 

العنوان : احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة
بتاريخ : 05 / 04 / 2000 

العنوان : من ثمارهم تعرفونهم
بتاريخ : 12 / 04 / 2000 

العنوان : الـــخـــيـــانـــة
بتاريخ : 19 / 04 / 2000 

العنوان : ها أنا معكم كل الأيام
بتاريخ : 03 / 05 / 2000 

العنوان : أحب خاصته حتي المنتهي
بتاريخ : 24 / 05 / 2000 

العنوان : لا تخدموا سيدين
بتاريخ : 31 / 05 / 2000 

العنوان : تـعـب الأعـصـاب
بتاريخ : 07 / 06 / 2000 


العنوان : بهتوا من تعليمه
بتاريخ : 14 / 06 / 2000 

العنوان : تـكـامـل الـفـضـائـل
بتاريخ : 21 / 06 / 2000 

العنوان : أمام الله الديان
بتاريخ : 28 / 06 / 2000 


العنوان : أكـــون فـيـهـم
بتاريخ : 05 / 07 / 2000 

العنوان : تـــواضـــع الله
بتاريخ : 12 / 07 / 2000 

العنوان : الــــخـــــدمـــة
بتاريخ : 19 / 07 / 2000 

العنوان : الـنـور و الـظـلـمـة
بتاريخ : 26 / 07 / 2000 


العنوان : الكبرياء و العظمة
بتاريخ : 02 / 08 / 2000 


العنوان : احـتـرام الأخـريـن
بتاريخ : 09 / 08 / 2000 


العنوان : صــــــورة الله
بتاريخ : 06 / 09 / 2000


العنوان : الــمــغــفــرة
بتاريخ : 13 / 09 / 2000 


العنوان : الذات و الكبرياء 
بتاريخ : 20 / 09 / 2000 

العنوان : الصليب 
بتاريخ : 27 / 09 / 2000 


العنوان : الاهتمام بالنفس الواحدة 
بتاريخ : 04 / 10 / 2000 


العنوان : اعمل حسابك
بتاريخ : 11 / 10 / 2000 


العنوان : الدعوة الإلهية 
بتاريخ : 18 / 10 / 2000 


العنوان : أخطاء الكلام 
بتاريخ : 25 / 10 / 2000 

العنوان : أعطني قلبك 
بتاريخ : 08 / 11 / 2000 

العنوان : العنف 
بتاريخ : 15 / 11 / 2000 

العنوان : الفضائل المتعلقة بالتواضع 
بتاريخ : 22 / 11 / 2000 


العنوان : الأسرة في الكتاب المقدس
بتاريخ : 29 / 11 / 2000 


العنوان : يشوع و راحاب
بتاريخ : 06 / 12 / 2000 


العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 1
بتاريخ : 13 / 12 / 2000 


العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 2
بتاريخ : 20 / 12 / 2000 


العنوان : أبونا إبراهيم ج 3
بتاريخ : 27 / 12 / 2000 








​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تم بنعمة رب المجد الانتهاء من نقل جميع الوعظات الموجوده بهذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19338

الى هذا الموضوع لسهولة التصفح والاختيار والتحميل

*شكرا خاص جدا الى الاستاذ* 
*egyptchristian* 

*للمجهود الرائع الذى بذله فى هذا الموضوع السابق راجيا من الله ان يكلل محبته خير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود راااااااااائع يا مينا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررسى ليك على تجميع الموضوع بهذه الطريقه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## merveno (6 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اخى ربنا يباركك ويعوضك كل خير ارجوك صلوا من اجلى لانى فى ضيقة


----------

